# Cytomel dosage



## dudley (Oct 3, 2009)

OK, I just finished my third day on Cytomel, so far no changes in my symptoms (my main complain is mental fatigue, memory problems, and a sluggish cognitive tempo). I take 5mcg in the morning and another 5mcg around 1pm.

Is it too early to feel anything or is the dosage too small ? When should I up the dosage (yes, I will discuss it with my doctor) ? I do not feel any side effects at all. My heart beat is still pretty low (around 48/minute at rest; I don't consider myself a well trained athlete). Could I use my heart beat as an indicator that the dosage is not too high ?

Thanks.

--------------------------------------------------------------
My test results before I started on Cytomel:

Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S 1.36 (0.93-1.71 ng/dL)
TSH 1.130 (0.450-4.500 uIU/mL)
Reverse T3 288 (90-350 pg/mL)
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab <5 (0-34 IU/mL)
Antithyroglobulin Ab <20 (0-40 IU/mL)
Triiodothyronine,Free 2.9 (2.0-4.4 pg/mL)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dudley said:


> OK, I just finished my third day on Cytomel, so far no changes in my symptoms (my main complain is mental fatigue, memory problems, and a sluggish cognitive tempo). I take 5mcg in the morning and another 5mcg around 1pm.
> 
> Is it too early to feel anything or is the dosage too small ? When should I up the dosage (yes, I will discuss it with my doctor) ? I do not feel any side effects at all. My heart beat is still pretty low (around 48/minute at rest; I don't consider myself a well trained athlete). Could I use my heart beat as an indicator that the dosage is not too high ?
> 
> ...


Hi there. On average, it takes 72 hours for the T3 to build up but if you are very active, that won't happen in 72 hours as this is your active hormone and you could be burning it up as fast as it goes in not to mention that your body is probably starved for it.

My advice? Hang tough for a total of 4 weeks. If at that point, you don't feel better, do get labs and see your doc about further titration upward. Also, try to be consistant in all you do. This will help you determine results if any.

I don't think your heart beat would be the best stand alone indicator of how you are doing.

Please let us know.


----------

